# We all need one of these: The Patriot Pillow



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://patriotpillow.com/






Edit: Thanks for the tip Naekid


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting.

My first thought was a bullet proof pillow? Then I watched the youtube vid. Still interesting


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wishing them luck but uh NO think I like my way better besides my pillow does not resemble a pillow shape by morning I beat em up wad em up etc and My way I dont have any clasps of any kind ot get through and if you don't pile stuff on your primary defense weapon then you won't BE digging for it in drawers and on bed stands etc. no doubt it will work fine for a few folks and if it makes a few safer then More Power to Em. Have to admit thought it was gonna be some sort of spoof or somthing  thought for sure the bad guy would come in and be chased off after a brief pillow fight or somthing.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure that I would just sleep through the whole deal and wake up dead anyway....


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll stick with my Gun Vault.
The action of opening it takes a couple seconds and insures I'm awake and cognitive.
Between the dog and security door, I'll have the time I need.

I require special memory foam contour pillows for my neck and shoulders anyway.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

:laugh::rofl::laugh:


helicopter5472 said:


> I'm sure that I would just sleep through the whole deal and wake up dead anyway....


Thanks I needed that laugh.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I won't be keeping my gun in a pillow, I thought it was pretty funny though. At the same time it would make a nice pocket for some snacks and perhaps condoms.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I won't be keeping my gun in a pillow, I thought it was pretty funny though. At the same time it would make a nice pocket for some snacks and perhaps condoms.


The company that makes the Liberator already makes a pillow to stash condoms...

http://www.liberator.com/stashe-toy-storage-pillow.html

Don't ask...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> http://patriotpillow.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you quote my reply, you will see what code is required to make the video embed into the message.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmmmm. Yep, condoms hahaha, me likey. And maybe my cell phone. It's my alarm clock, among other things, and is set obnoxiously loud, plus vibrates. Maybe it would rattle my teeth enough to get my butt moving in the morning! Who invented that awful snooze button anyway? 

I don't think my shot gun would fit in there, but it doesn't matter anyway since I lost in in a canoeing accident.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll stick with the holster screwed to the wall next to the bed (too much clutter grows on the night stand). 

Still working on the electric release shotgun locks for the His & Hers shotguns. Thought I had a deal on a couple of used ones on eBay, but the guy stiffed me.

I want to keep things separate. The Liberator and the Wedge are for fun. The guns are for -- making sure we'll still be around to have fun...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The company that makes the Liberator already makes a pillow to stash condoms...
> 
> http://www.liberator.com/stashe-toy-storage-pillow.html
> 
> Don't ask...


The what now!? 

That pillow does not look comfy at all.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> The what now!?
> 
> That pillow does not look comfy at all.


You know you surfed that site and looked at all the sex furniture.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

What a day on PS. NaeKid naked in bubbles, sex furniture, and troll hunting. :laugh:

Oh, and dirt clods!!!! Awesomeness


----------

